# Nine Canon Designs Recognized With iF Design Awards



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 28, 2014)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=15973"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=15973">Tweet</a></div>
<p>TOKYO, February 28, 2014—Canon Inc. announced today that nine Canon designs were recognized by iF International Forum Design GmbH with prestigious 2014 iF Design Awards in the product design and communication design categories.</p>
<p><span style="line-height: 1.5em;">iF Product Design Awards went to the EOS 5D Mark III and EOS 100D (EOS Rebel SL1 or EOS Kiss X7 in other regions) digital SLR cameras, the PowerShot N compact digital camera, the LEGRIA mini (VIXIA mini or IVIS mini) camcorder, the PIXMA MG7150 / MG6450 / MG5550 (PIXUS MG7130 / N/A / MG5530 in Japan) inkjet printers, the i-SENSYS LBP7680Cx / 7110Cw (N/A / imageCLASS LBP7001Cw or N/A / Satera LBP7110C) color laser beam printers, the WUX450 multimedia projector, and the LE-5W LED projector. The iF Communication Design Award went to the user interface for the EOS M compact-system camera.</span></p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<div id="attachment_15975" style="width: 565px" class="wp-caption alignnone"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/awards.jpg"><img class="size-large wp-image-15975" alt="Canon iF Design Award Winners | Click for Larger" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/awards-555x1024.jpg" width="555" height="1024" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">Canon iF Design Award Winners | Click for Larger</p></div>
<p>Established in 1953, iF Design Awards are recognized as one of the most prestigious awards within the field of design. Every year iF honors excellent design in three disciplines: product, communication and packaging design.</p>
<p>Canon won its first iF Product Design Award in 1989 for an office copying machine and, since that time, has been awarded for a wide range of products, including cameras, video camcorders and copying machines. This year marks Canon’s 20th consecutive year of winning iF Design Awards and brings the Company’s cumulative award count to 90. Encouraged by the recognition of the Company’s design excellence, Canon will continue striving to realize products that combine the highest levels of performance and design.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## distant.star (Mar 1, 2014)

.
No surprise!!

Congratulations to all at Canon.


----------

